# 2016 Gen 2 HVAC Update Flash



## Hurst (May 22, 2015)

Good to know. Wonder if it had anything to do with the washer recall?


----------



## SONICJIM (Aug 23, 2016)

It sounds like the air was working OK before the problem occurred. If so, it sounds like somehow the HVAC program ( in memory ) changed. If it did, expect it to happen again ...... good luck. Disconnecting the battery for a few minutes may have also fixed the problem. Give that a shot if there is a next time - the battery is in the trunk ( don't ask me how I know that ).


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

SONICJIM said:


> It sounds like the air was working OK before the problem occurred. If so, it sounds like somehow the HVAC program ( in memory ) changed. If it did, expect it to happen again ...... good luck. Disconnecting the battery for a few minutes may have also fixed the problem. Give that a shot if there is a next time - the battery is in the trunk ( don't ask me how I know that ).


The HVAC code is stored in EPROM, which means that any time you restart the car it gets loaded again fresh. However, if there is an external input, such as ambient air temperature, that is being mis-read by the code you'll see exactly what OP reported. Pulling the battery cable off simply resets the external sensors and doesn't impact the stored program.


----------

